# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  نصائح عند تعرّض أثاث المنزل وجدرانه وارضياته للاتساخ

## نور الشمس

*نصائح عند تعرّض أثاث المنزل وجدرانه وارضياته للاتساخ* 
====================================
نعاني من مشكلة تعرّض أثاث المنزل وجدرانه وارضياته للاتساخ بفعل النشاط الزائد لأطفالنا الأحباب . وقد تذهب سدىً محاولاتنا المستميتة لإلزامهم بالمحافظة على نظافة ما قد يلعبون فوقه من المقاعد والسجاد والموكيت والجدران .

وقد تشعر ربة البيت - رغم حرصها على توعية أطفالها بشئ من الغيظ عندما ترى على أثاث بيتها آثار العصائر المسكوبة أو العلكة الملتصقة ، أو بقع الشوكلاته ، أو الدهن أو الحبر ، بل وأحياناً الطين .

وقد يلجأ كثير من الأزواج والزوجات إلى اختيار الأثاث المناسب الذي يتحمل الاتساخ ويقاومه ، سواء بنوعية نسيجه أم بألوانه الداكنه التي قد تخفى البقع إلى حد ما . لا سيما وقد ظهرت في الأسواق أنسجة كثيرة تتحمل الإتساخ ، وتسهل علمية التنظيف . وقد تلجأ بعض الزوجات إلى كسوة الأثاث بأغطية خارجية يسهل غسلها وإعادة وضعها مرة أخرى . ولكن كل هذا لا يمكن أن يضمن منع وقوع المحذور بشكل كامل . وهنا يطرح السؤال نفسه كيف ننظف البقع إذا حدثت ؟

أول ما يوصى به خبراء التنظيف أن يتم التعامل مع البقعة أول حدوثها قبل أن تتمكن من النسيج وينبغي - أختى ربة المنزل - أن تنبهي طفلك إلى أن يخبرك عن مكان البقعة أول ما تحدث . فمثلاً لو انسكب شئ على السجاد ، فعليك بتغطية الموضع بقطعة من القماش مع الضغط عليها بالقدم أو بشئ ثقيل لمدة تتراوح ما بين عشر دقائق إلى نصف ساعة ، ثم بعد ذلك حاولي شفط السائل المتبقي بماكينة الشفط ، ثم بعد ذلك يأتي دور التعامل مع البقعة المتبقية .

وإليك الآن طرق إزالة البقع المختلفة وكذلك آثار الإتساخ الأخرى:

1- ا لعصائر : اغمري مكان البقعة بالماء ، ثم حكّية بفوطة سميكة مبلله بالماء ، ثم أمسحي الموضع بمحلول مكون من ربع معلقة صغيرة من الصابون السائل وفنجان من الماء الفاتر . ثم امسحي الموضع بفوطة أخرى نظيفة مبلله بالماء . وإذا تعذّرت إزالة البقعة نهائياً يمكنك الاستعانه بمحلول مبيّض ولكن احذرى أن يؤثر على لون النسيج .

2- الشوكولاته : اكشطي المادة الصلبة بسكين عريض ، ثم اغمري الموضع بالماء البارد ، ثم بمنظف سائل عادي مع بعض الماء وإن بقت الآثار فأغمري الموضع بخليط من ربع ملعقة منظف غير مبيض ، مع فنجان ماء فاتر ، وقطرتين من سائل النشادر .

3 - الدهون : امسحي الدهن من الموضع بسرعة ثم أزيلي المتبقي بمنديل من الورق مع ملاحظة عدم الضغط على الموضع أكثر من اللازم . ويمكنك الاستعانة بعد ذلك بمزيل طلاء الأظافر لإزالة ما تبقّى من البقعة .

4- الصلصة : أكشطي أثر الصلصة برفق ثم ضعي على الموضع إسفنجة مشبعة بالماء البارد ثم أغمري المكان بمحلول مكّون من ربع ملعقة صغيرة من صابون سائل وفنجان من الماء الفاتر ، ثم امسحي الموضع بعد ذلك بفوطة نظيفة ، ثم بلّلية بالماء، ثم كرري ذلك حتى تزول البقعة .

5- الطباشير واقلام الشمع : يمكن إزالتها من على الأسطح الصلبة برش المكان بمنظف سائل ثم بدلكه بفرشاة خشنة . وإذا تعذرت إزالة أثر الشمع يمكن استخدام الماء الساخن في التنظيف

6- العلكة : ضعي قطعة من الثلج على العلكة حتى تتجمد ، ثم كسيرها عندما تصير يابسة وهشة .

7- الطين : اتركي أثر الطين حتى يجف ، ثم اكشطية بيد معلقة بقدر استطاعتك ثم اشفطي الموضع بمكنسة . وإذا تبقى أثر بعد ذلك فاغمريه بمحلول من ربع ملعقة صغيرة من سائل منظف مخلوط مع فنجان من الماء ثم جففي الموضع بإسفنجة.

8- القئ : يجب أن تنظفيه بأسرع ما يمكنك لأن الأحماض المعدية قد تزيل ألوان النسيج . فابدأي بغمر المكان بمنديل ورق ثم بالماء. ويمكنك أن تستخدمي مادة تمتض البكتيريا والإنزيمات في التنظيف .

9- الدم : أغمري الكان بالماء البارد ثم بصابون سائل مخفف بالماء ، ثم بعد ذلك اغمريه بالماء حتى يزول أثر الدم . وإن تبقى اثر بعد ذلك يمكنك أن تستعملي ربع ملعقة صغيرة من الصابون السائل مع فنجان من الماء مع بعض قطرات من ماء النشادر.

----------

